# Issue with TE Goof #'s & Mesh Jers



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

I've been printing away and today I am having an issue with 2 color #'s from trans ex. Can't decide if it's me or something else. 
PRetty basic 4 seconds at 365 or so. 

I am having a problem with the top edge of the # not coming off clean on the mesh... something it sticks on and I'm having to play around to get it to come off neatly. 

I've adjusted temp , time, pressure. location of shirt on platen. 
Ive tried raising the area I am pressing and not raising the area. 

Am I missing something? What might be wrong?


----------



## BrandonNicholson (Oct 27, 2012)

Just had the same issue with TE goof proof numbers but on regular 100% t shirts. Have used them before and never had issues. First tee shirt tonight the numbers were half sticking to the shirt. Thought maybe i did something wrong so moved onto the next shirt and same thing. Tried pressing it multiple times after and used different pressures and heat and decided to give up for tonight. Theyre shirts for a hockey tournament needed on saturday. Hoping to get it figured out tomorrow..


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

Are they black and white by chance? I pressed a variety of things yesterday with no problems. Today with the black/white #'s I had an issue. I managed thru them, only 1 is screwed up that I am going to need to completely replace. Then I went on to my second order of black/gold numbers and I had virtually no problem. What color #'s did you have a problem with.


----------



## Fanatic (Jan 19, 2015)

One thing I did do and it might have helped just a little, not really sure.... is when I release the press I don't just pull it straight up, I lift it slightly to let the vacuum/pressure out gently, then I lift the press he rest of the way.


----------



## BrandonNicholson (Oct 27, 2012)

They were just one color black transfers on daisy yellow g2000s. I did the same thing i normally do... Going to try again when i get home from work and hope for better luck.


----------



## ShrnH (Aug 11, 2015)

I had a horrible time with the TE Goof #'s about 2 weeks ago. I use their transfers all the time, but this was my first with the goof #'s. I had a 50/50 chance of the number coming off ok. Ruined a lot of shirts.  I tried the lower temp with longer time, it worked a smidge better, only had 1 out of 6 numbers bad then. It was very frustrating. I tried all the sample numbers they sent me and had no problem with any of those.
My numbers were black.
Is this a normal thing with the TE numbers? Or is this unusual?


----------

